# النجدة يا خبراء ضواغط الهواء



## مهندس/علي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وحمه الله وبركاتة 
المشكلة بسرعة ان في الشركة عندي ضاغط هواء ماركة اطلس كوبكو من النوع الحلزوني اويل فري zt37 لهنا كلة تمام فين المشكلة من اسبوع بدا الضاغط يفصل كل شويا ويعطي رسالة ان المرحلة التانية درجة حرارتها عالية جدا فكيت الضاغط ونظفت السربنتينة بتاعة التبريد ونضفت الفلتر ومروحة التبريد وشغلت ولا شي حصل يفصل كل شويا قلت ما بدهاش اتصل بالتوكيل الرجل جة وقال احتمال كبير ان المرحلة الاولي حصل فيها خلل ويجب تغيرها لية بقي علشان هيا بتعمل تاثير علي المرحلة التانية وتاغيرها تكلفة 80000 جنية اه اقرو الرقم كويس فمش عارف اعمل اية انا لو قلت لمدير المصنع ممكن يروح فيها او اتفصل :55: اعمل اية بقي مش عارف :81: :81: :81: :81: مستني وبسرعه لو سمحتو حد عندة راي


----------



## مهندس/علي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

:55: :55: :55: :55: ايـــــــــــــــــة يا رجالة محدش عايز يرد عليا يلا ربنا رايد اني انهي خدمتي في الشغل بدري بدري


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بص بقى من الاخر اتبع الذى اقولك عليه ادخل الرابط دة ..بس الزم ان تعرف مواصفات الكمبروسر كويس جدا حت السريال بتاعة .. وبعد كدة اطلب المانيول ..ولو معرفتش حاجه من المانيول او هو مش ذاكر اصلاح العيوب .. فى فى هذا الموقع كلمه contact us وقولهم على المشكله وان شاء الله تلاقى الرد .. انا دورتلك على رقم الكمبرسوسر بس مكانش هو الذى موجود علشان كدة ان عطيتك الموقع وانت عيش حياتك . واى خدمه .

الرابط .......................

http://www.atlascopco.com/getonboar...oard/nasa/us_onboard.nsf/pages/CTproductpages


----------



## otto (4 أكتوبر 2006)

-تآكد من ان sensor الحرارة سليم ( راجع توصيله جيدا) ويفضل ان تفكه وتعيد تركيبه
-تآكد من ان شاشة displayسليمةفمن الممكن ان يكون هناك خلل فى الكمبيوتريؤدى اللى ظهور رسائل غير صحيحة :3: 
وجرب ورد علينا...


----------



## otto (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*اضافه*

ارجو منك ايضا ان تقوم بقياس ضغوط كل مرحلة الاولى والثانيه والثالته.....وترى اذا كان مرتفع الضغط ام منخفض انتاكد اذا كانت المرحلة الاولى محتاجه تغيير ام ان التوكيل يريد ان يسترزق


----------



## يوسف الهمالي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو ان تعطي مزيد من المعلومات عن الضاغط وعدد المراحل به وهل الضاغط في منطقة محصورة ستيشن ام في الهواء الجوي مع توضيح هل المجففات خارجية ام داخلية ووضح القراءات لحرارة الزيت وحرارة الهواء وكذلك عدد ساعات التحميل الفعلية للضاغط 
هل الفصل يثم بالفترة المسائية ام الصباحية وكم عدد فترة التشغيل قبل التوقف - ماهي درجة الحرارة المحيطة الخارجية -هل تمت معايرة لوحة التحكم وان الخطاء المعطى حقيقي 
والي حد كبير اعطيك سبب مبدائي بدون التعمق وهو التأكد من العلامة الخضراء والحمراء للمجفف ربما يحتاج المجفف الي تغير فلتر وكذلك ركز علي كفاءة عمل صمام التحميل
لدي معضم كاتالوجات اطلس كوبكو ولمعلومات اكتر يمكن الأتصال بي على ***** XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## الهارب نور (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يا عم على انتا منين اساسا لو من مصر ممكن اجى اشوف الضاغط 
مقدرش احكم على حاجه من مجرد كلام
على فكرة احنا شركة متخصصة فى ضواغط الهواء
وخد رقم التلفون بتاعى لو كنت فى مصر اتصل XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس ماهر مش عارف اودي جمايلك فين انا دخلت ودورت قبل كدا وتهت ورجعت لقاوعد الارض سالما


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اوتو باشا الف شكر هو بالفعل عايز يسترزق بس علي مين


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر يوسف ( الهمالي ) هو يعني اية اولا مش مهم جاري البحث وربنا الموفق


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

نور باشا انت هربان من اية كنت علي وشك الاتصال بيك انا من مصر فعلا بس حصل الي حصل


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يا هندسا ابعت لهم السريال الخاص ب الماكينه على ( فى فى هذا الموقع كلمه contact us ) والمشكله ب التحديد . وحمدالله على سلامتك ورجوعك الى الارض سالما علشان تكلمنا فى المنتدى يا اخى العزيز م/ على .


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يا هندسا الاخ نور قاصدة يخدم فله الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ابشرو وهليلو تم حل المشكلة والله اتحلت شوفو بقي العبط عند المرحلة الاولي لاقيت جزء نحاس شكلة مصدي قلبت في الكتالوج لاقيتة كاتم صوت للمرحلة الاولي قلت افكة اشوف بيعمل اية وقاف قدامة يقوم الكباس محقق والاقي ضغط هواء يضرب في وشي بعيد عنكو خدت السكة جري وحمدت ربنا اني اتجوزت المهم مطولش عليكو لاقيت الكباس ما بيفصلش بل بالعكس شغال كويس جدا حمدت ربنا حظوظ بقي اهو ضربة حظ المهم اتصلت بواحد في التوكيل من الي بيعرفو ربنا قالي ان ممكن يكون الجزء دة مكتوم وهو مسؤول عن خروج الهواء الزياة في المرحلة الاولي ولما الجزء دة انكتم اصبح ملوش مخرج وبكدا بقي يعمل pace pressure علي المرحلة التانية بس وجاري تغيير الجزء ة تخيلو تمنة 400 جنية وهو ما يدخل زمتي بتلاتة ابيض لا وفكرت اغير الزيت بتاع الكباس الجركن ب 999 جنية مش عارف فرق معاهم الجنية دة يلا ربنا المعين الف شكر يا اصقائي علي المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

عارف والله يا ماهر باشا وشكرا علي تواصلك معايا


----------



## الهارب نور (9 أكتوبر 2006)

على العموم يا اخ على انا كانت ناوى فعلا اشرح ايه اسباب القصه الى حصلت معاك
بس مدام انتا لقيت العطل وحددته وعرفت العيب فين يبقا خلاص بقا
بس المهم يا بشمهندسين متخليش ثقة فى التوكيل فوق الخيل دع مجال للراى الاخر
يعنى ولكن الامر بد انك تغير المرحله الاولى وخلاص مفيش مفر يعنى لازم تتغير المفروض انتا تدفع اربعين الف مش تمانين زى ما الحج التوكيل دا قايل
ليه فى حاجه اسمها recondition يعنى اعادة تاهيل واخد بالك دى بتدفع فيها نص التمن
وهو اكيد بعد ما كان هياخد المرحله الاولى من عندك ويركبلك وحده جديدة كان هيعملها اعادة تاهيل ويبعها مرة تانى على انها جديدة
المهم يا عم على خلى بالك من طبقة الcoatingالى على الحلزونه دى مهم جدا فى فصل الحرارة ولذلك انا بعتبر ان ضاغط الاويل فرىى لازم تختارله فلتر هواء مناسب مش لازم يكون بتاع التوكيل ليه لان الهواء لو دخل وسخ على الحلزونه ولو بنسه قليله بعمل تاكل للطبقه دى وبالتالى بفصل اوفر تمبرتش على طول
اى سؤال من الاخوة فى اى نوه ضواغط
1- اطلس كوبكو 1- انجرسول راند 3- كيزر المانى 4 كومب اير 5- بودجى
الهارب نور معاك ومستعد يعمل اى حاجه عشان يساعدكم
لانى بجد نفسى يكون فى تنافس شريف مش عمولات ورشاوى وكلام من هذا القبيل 
اخوكم م/محمد جبريل2005


----------



## مهندس/علي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر يا محمد باشا انا علي العموم هيكون في تواصل بيني وبينك ولو ربنا اراد هتكلم معاك في الكباس وهو محتاج صيانة ولا لا وكدا


----------



## مهندس/علي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

محمد رقم التليفون بتاعك اعتقد انة غلط دة رقمي مستني اتصالك XXXXXXXXX


----------



## مهندس/علي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> على العموم يا اخ على انا كانت ناوى فعلا اشرح ايه اسباب القصه الى حصلت معاك
> بس مدام انتا لقيت العطل وحددته وعرفت العيب فين يبقا خلاص بقا


متحرمناش من الشرح دة دة في افادة للناس كلها


----------



## الهارب نور (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ان شاء الله يا عم على هنشرح كل حاجه
بس بعد العيد عشان زى مانتا عارف 
وبعدين استنا منى اتصال يا باشا
بس احب اعرف يا عم على انتا فين فى مصر بالظبط
لانى ممكن اجيلك يا باشا مش لازم يكون فى شغل
المهم اننا نتقابل


----------



## مهندس/علي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

من عويناتي بس انت ابعت ليا رقمك تاني


----------



## الهارب نور (17 أكتوبر 2006)

XXXXXXXXXXXXX هو دا الرقم يا عم على


----------



## مهندس/علي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

نفسي اعرف انت هربان من اية


----------



## eng_abdoo (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقك يا على باه وتحل المشكله


----------



## مهندس/علي (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله تم الحل والف شكر ليكو كلكو


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 يونيو 2007)

اسمها back pressure 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## jobaidat (28 يونيو 2007)

*الحمد لله*

اي شي بدك تعرفة عن ظواغط atlas copeco راسلني على XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## محمودفكرىامام (17 يوليو 2008)

يا مهندسين ارجوا ان تساعدونى حيث اعمل فى مصنع جديد ولااعرف فى الضواغط ولااعلم جيداً مافكرته وايضاً shiller وايضاً drain وايضا dryer فارجوا ان تساعدونى اعرف فكرة كل جهاز و بالنسبة للضواغط يوجد نوعين هم atlas copac 1108 -ingersool rand MH.75


----------



## فرج العطار (17 يوليو 2008)

والله انا مش عارف اقلكم اي بس انا لسه خريج جديد وكنت مختار مادة الضواغط في الكلية بس والله استفدت منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم النجدة يامهندسين 

انا عندنا في الشركة ضاغط هواء من نوع atlascopco وبعدين قمت بتغيير الفلتر والاير دراير بتاع الضاغط ووقفقت الضاغط ثم في اليوم الثاني شغلته ولكن ما اشتغل ويظهر اشهارة حمراء ارجوا حل المشكلة خاصة وانها تتكرر كل مرة عندما تنقطع الكهرباء فجاة ارجوا مساعدتي باقصى وقت ممكن


----------



## عبد الكريم مرشحة (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته باش مهندس
1-بدك تنظر الى حساس الحرارة وتتاكد من عمله بشكل صحيح 
2- يجب ان يكون الضاغط موضوع ضمن درجة حرارة منخفضة وان لا يكون محصور ضمن حائط اسمنتي
3-يجب تركيب دكت فوق مكثفات التبريد لتمرير الهواء الساخن لخارج الغرفة الوضوع بها الضاغط
4-تاكد من اعدادات البرمجة


----------



## عبد الكريم مرشحة (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يجب التاكد من التماس المساعد الموجود على الكونتاكتور الرئيسي في لوحة الكهرباء 
اضغط reset في لوحة التحكم ان كنت تستطيع ذلك من خلال القائمة الرئيسية في لوحة التحكم status data


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرآ على هذه المعلومات الهامه واحب ان اضيف معلومه انه فى حالة الكباسات اطلس كوبكو 7 بار و oil free يكون هناك حاجه اسمها inter cooler pressure ودي يجب ان لا تقل عن 1,8 بار ومع العلم بأن الElement الخاصه بهذه الوحدات لا يتم عمل عمره لها ويجب تغيرها في حالة تلف طبقة التيفلون


----------



## الصحراء (5 أغسطس 2009)

انا عندي نفس المشكله غيرت over voltage rellyوصار كويس


----------



## سنان محمود (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء لدى الورشة التي اعمل بها ضاغط هواء ثابت كهربائي نوع T414E من شركة اطلس كوبكو قام احد الفنيين في وقت سابق بتفكييك الظاغط بغية عمل صيانة كاملة للمكابس ولكن ظروف خاصة ادت الى لاستغناء عن الفني المذكور , والقيت الكرة في ملعبي من اجل تجميع اجزاءه من جديد , وقمت بالدخول الى موقع الشركة على النت وادخلت الرقم التسلسلي للضاغط فطلبوا مني الاتصال بأقرب وكيل للشركة التي ليس لها اصلا وكيل في العراق 
ارجو ممن تتوفر لديه اي مخططات لاجزاء او للتجميع المساعدة والمشورة مع التقدير والامتنان للجميع 
نسيت ان اذكر ان الضاغط على مرحلتين يفصل بينهما مبرد هواء قطر المكبس الاول 220 ملم والثاني 120 ملم ويدار بمحرك كهربائي 30 حصان وضغط الهواء 14 بار serial No ARP309938


----------



## ابو زينب المهندس (15 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لاحظ اولا هل ارتفاع درجة الحراره يصاحبها ارتفاع بالضغط اذا كان كذلك فاحتمال هناك انسداد في طريق الهواء واذا كان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة مع ضغط اقل من الضغط المعتاد فيعني الخلل في الضاغط وهناك احتمالات عديده منها
1- كراسي التحميل (bearings)مستهلكه
2-احتكاك بين اجزاء الضاغط
هذا كله بعد التأكد من المشكلة كهربائيا والكترونيا


----------



## سنان محمود (18 أغسطس 2009)

هل من رد رجاء مشكورين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## bao1955 (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز
الضاغط العندك مش اويل فري لان يحتاج الى اويل سبريتر شانه شان كل ضواغط screw compresor.
تاكد من الضغوطات زمقياس الضغط .
تاكد من صلاحية oil separatot ممكن ان يكون السبب الرئيسي لدوران الدهن الى الراديتير وبالتالي يقلل كفاءة التبريد ,تحتاج تنطيف الراديتر من الداخل والخارج.
وغيرها اخر احتمال اشارة كاذبة اعتذر تسال مهندس الكترونيك.
تمنياتي لك بالموفقية وانشاء الله ما تخسر عملك ولو الرد متاخر انشاء الله يفيد الاخرين


----------



## سنان محمود (19 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء مد يد العون , انا بحاجة الى مساعدتكم : 
*الاخوة الزملاء لدى الورشة التي اعمل بها ضاغط هواء ثابت كهربائي نوع T414E من شركة اطلس كوبكو قام احد الفنيين في وقت سابق بتفكييك الظاغط بغية عمل صيانة كاملة للمكابس ولكن ظروف خاصة ادت الى لاستغناء عن الفني المذكور , والقيت الكرة في ملعبي من اجل تجميع اجزاءه من جديد , وقمت بالدخول الى موقع الشركة على النت وادخلت الرقم التسلسلي للضاغط فطلبوا مني الاتصال بأقرب وكيل للشركة التي ليس لها اصلا وكيل في العراق 
ارجو ممن تتوفر لديه اي مخططات لاجزاء او للتجميع المساعدة والمشورة مع التقدير والامتنان للجميع 
نسيت ان اذكر ان الضاغط على مرحلتين يفصل بينهما مبرد هواء قطر المكبس الاول 220 ملم والثاني 120 ملم ويدار بمحرك كهربائي 30 حصان وضغط الهواء 14 بار serial No ARP309938*​


----------



## سنان محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

الا من مغييييييث ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zeyad.ehab (19 فبراير 2010)

*كمبريسور الهواء او الغازات*

بعد التحية
الاخوة الاعزاء اى حد عندة مشكلة فى كمبريسور هواء ضغط عالى او منخفض سواء حلزونى او ترددى يقدر يطرح المشكلة وان شاء اللة نقوم بحل المشكلة 
اخوكم 
ايهاب


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس*​


----------



## hassan.fathey (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا باشا مهندس تاكد من -تآكد من ان sensor الحرارة بحاله جيد ام لا وجرب تغيره لو لم يكن فيه مشكل اعمل اختبر لكل جزء على حدا مع المتابعه المستمر للفصل ومتابعه درجه الحرارة وان شاء الله خير 
وهتكون شى بسيط جدا 
بالتفوق والنجاح والظهار فى العمال ربان معك


----------



## محمد حامد بركات (28 يوليو 2010)

الاشارة الحمراء فى حالتين 
1- حرارة عالية فلابد من التأكد من سلامة دورة الزيت بالكامل(oil filter,oil separator.oil type,oil cooler,thermostatic valve مع مراعاة استخدام قطع الغيار الاصلية.
2-overvoltage يحدث بشكل متكرر على الموتور.بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hamada.sabra (30 يونيو 2013)

ممكن يكون ضغط المياه ضعيف اقل من 3بار او الزيت عايز يتغير او صرف المياه الخارج من الكمبروسور مسدود او ضعيف


----------



## hamada.sabra (30 يونيو 2013)

عايز أشوف ازاى أعمل عمره لكمبروسر حلزونى


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## samir2009405 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

طب يا جماعة بعد اذنكوا الضاغط اللى عندى نفس النوعيه اللى بتتكلموا عليها ضاغط اويل فرى اطلس كوبكو وحلزونى موديل قديم شوية zr3-56وحاليا كل شوية يفصل اوفر لود وغيرت الاوفر لود وبرده مفيش فايدة والغريب انى لما قيست الفازات بتاعت الموتور لاقيت فازتين بس هم اللى شغالين طب ازاى الموتور يشتغل على اتنين فازة والاغرب ان الفازة اللى مش شغالة بتقرا فولت بس لكن امبير لا والموتور 110 كيلو وات فارجو منكم المساعدة لانى فاصل الاوفر لوود وشغال الموتور كده والنهاردة لاقيت الكونتاكتور بيدخن وشكل الموتور هيودع كده ولو ودع هتفصل فيها فياااااااااااااااااااااخواتى واحبتى فى الله اغيثونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدما


----------

